

Is WiFi killing us  slowly? - zerny
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2466509/wireless/is-wifi-killing-us-slowly.html

======
walterbell
First time I've seen this topic in a mainstream tech magazine. Is there
additional research on EMR and children? Or on small animals who should be
even more affected? It's not clear what anyone can do to reduce background
EMR, especially in a dense urban environment.

